# How to download from torrents via proxy server?



## ganeshj (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all  

I use a proxy server to access the internet, which requires a username and password.
When I try using utorrent or any other torrent client to download anything, it does not connect to the internet , even when I have provided the current proxy settings in its preferences.  
Please tell me how can I download from torrents via a proxy server.
Tell me some way which is free , and not softwares like YourFreedom which require subscription.  

Thank You in advance.


----------



## krishna@digit (Jan 5, 2008)

Try random port option and also try setting proxy Type to none in connection menu in utorrent.
It sound odd but it works for me.


----------

